# Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom



## Nelia (9 September 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das ein Thema für dieses Forum und diese Rubrik ist, aber das muss jetzt mal raus. 

Mein Leben mit der Telekom stand von Anfang an unter einem nicht so günstigen Stern:

 Aus diversen für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen hat die Telekom mir anfangs 2007 den Anschluss versagt. Für die Arbeit brauchte ich aber einen Internetanschluss und ein Telefon wäre auch nicht so verkehrt gewesen. Meine Mutter hatte dann Mitte Juli für mich einen Anschluss beantragt, der auch genehmigt wurde – Ihr wurde gesagt, dass ich Anschlussinhaber, sie aber Bürge ist. Kein Problem, gesagt getan. Stutzig wurde ich erst als die Auftragsbestätigung kam … auf ihren Namen an meine Adresse. Abgesprochen hatte sie auf meinen Namen + meine Adresse. Na gut, Mama hat die netten Leute von der Telekom angerufen und wollte wissen was das soll und sagte denen auch was der liebe Mensch aus dem T-Punkt ihr versprochen hatte (nur warum lässt sie sich eigentlich nie was schriftlich geben???). Dazu gehörte nicht nur die Aufteilung Bürge, Inhaber, sondern auch das Sonder-Kündigungsrecht bei bei meinem Umzug – ich war damals Single und es könnte ja sein das ich einen Partner finde, der schon einen Anschluss hat (kam auch so). Telekom war aber der Meinung so gehe das nicht. Sie wäre Anschlussinhaber und ich Nutzer und Zahler. Mir auch egal wer im Telefonbuch steht. Das Geld sollten sie pünktlich bekommen und das Kündigungsrecht wurde ihr auch so bestätigt (24 Monate Laufzeit).


 Jedenfalls kam dann die Auftragsbestätigung mit dem Vertragsbeginn-Datum 27.07.2007 (!). Tja, nur war nix mit diesem Termin, denn bis dahin hatte ich nur den Router (klar, den durfte ich ja auch bezahlen), aber weder einen Splitter noch die Zugangsdaten. Als endlich am 06.8.07 alles da war und ich dachte ich kann starten – denkste, die Leitung war noch nicht frei geschaltet. Ich mein Handy geschnappt und angerufen … eine ziemlich unfreundliche Dame, die der Meinung war ich hätte meinen PC falsch angeklemmt. Die Diskussion ging los und dann legte Madam einfach auf. Wieder angerufen und hatte nen doch recht netten Herrn dran. Er prüfte die Leitung – tja, die kamen nur bis zu nem Verteiler – Techniker mussten ans Werk. Es sollte noch fast eine Woche vergehen bis ich endlich loslegen konnte.


 Mitte September – ich wartete auf die Rechnung (die natürlich auf Mutters Namen lief, aber meine Adresse lief). Im August hatte ich damit noch nicht gerechnet, da ich ja erst den Anschluss im August hatte. Aber die kam nicht. Ich zum Telefon gegriffen (was ich ja nun endlich konnte) und wollte wissen was los ist. „Durch das Durcheinander wird im Oktober die Rechnung geschickt.“ So, die Rechnung kam dann auch, aber was musste ich sehen??? Die haben mir doch tatsächlich den Juli mit berechnet! Nix ist, dass war nicht mein Verschulden, dass ich weder den Splitter noch die Zugangsdaten hatte und schon gar nicht das ich nicht angeschlossen war. Wieder zum Telefon gegriffen und Rechnung reklamiert – diesmal Problemlos.


 Anschließend klappte alles ganz super. Am 29.10.2007 erkundigte sich eine Dame von der Telekom nach meinem Zufriedenheitsstand und bot mir T-Home an, welches ich dankend ablehnte. Und dachte mir nichts mehr dabei.  


 Im April 2009 war klar das ich im Mai zu meinem Freund ziehe. Ich schrieb die ursprünglich genehmigte Sonderkündigung wegen wegen Umzug. Keine Reaktion der Telekom. Angerufen, sagten die, meine Mutter hätte IHREN Meldebescheid schicken müssen. Also hab ich die Dame aufgeklärt und sie sagte wir hätte uns bei der Telekom eine Leistung erschlichen. Häää? Wir hatten von Anfang die Karten offen hingelegt. So, was tun – ich kam nicht weiter also mit Mama gesprochen und haben uns drauf geeinigt das wir zum 27.07.2009 kündigen. Das Schreiben ging dann im Mai raus. Es kam dann auch eine Kündigungsbetätigung – aber zum 29.10.2009. Und wieder angerufen. Angeblich hätte ich einen Tarifwechsel vorgenommen – halt STOPP – das war immer noch der Tarif, den ich von Anfang an hatte. Ich hatte ja das T-Home abgelehnt.  Es sollten Unmengen an Schreiben und Telefonate folgen. Eine undefinierbare Rechnung jagte die nächste, genauso wie die Gutschriften, die ich bekam.


 Also der Kündigungsbetätigung schriftlich widersprochen und gleich eine Kopie ihrer Auftragsbestätigung beigelegt. Es kam keine Reaktion mehr. Der Vertrag endete nach 24 Monaten, machte laut meinem Kalender den 27.7.09. Am 20. Juli rief ich noch einmal an und fragte nach der Restsumme die ich zu zahlen hätte … ging das wieder los mit dem Oktober. Also ich das gleiche runter geleiert wie bei allen anderen auch schon – es hat kein Tarifwechsel stattgefunden, also auch keinen neuen Laufzeitbeginn. Irgendwo im System hat sie das dann gefunden und mir das bestätigt. Sie sagte ich sollte noch 24 Euro und ein paar Zerkrümelte zahlen und dann sei die Sache erledigt und ich bin raus – tja, aber irgendwie kam wieder keine Kündigungsbetätigung. Dafür aber gestern eine Mahnung (früher kam vorher ne Rechnung) – ich hätte den August nicht bezahlt .. wie bitte?


 Also wieder zum Telefon gegriffen – „Ja das wäre richtig, der Anschluss lag noch bis zum 08.08.2009. Ich wäre vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag entlassen worden, welcher ja bis zum 29.10. gehen würde … bla bla bla.“ Ja ne, is klar … Mal ganz tief Luft geholt um nicht zu explodieren. Weiterhin sagte er, ich hätte mich nie gemeldet und auch nix geschickt – komisch nur, dass die Dame vor dem 7. oder 10. Anruf mir meine Kündigung vorlas und fragte ob das korrekt sei. Ausserdem hatte ich ja über die 24 Euro auch keine Rechnung bekommen – woher sollte ich das wissen, wenn ich mich nicht erkundigt hätte?  Und was ist mit den vielen vielen Schreiben? Veräppeln kann ich mich allein.
 Dann fragte ich nach, was das für eine Rechnung sei, die ich angeblich bekam, denn auf der Mahnung stand nur „Rechnung“ im Absatz Text – wo sonst die Tarifart vermerkt war. Konnte er mir nicht sagen …. dafür hab ich ihm dann gesagt, dass ich keinen Cent überweisen werde. Das ich es Leid bin usw. Er meinte ich bekomme den Betrag gut geschrieben … nur habe ich im Laufe der ganzen Telefonate so viele Gutschriften bekommen, dass ich eigentlich 24 Monate kostenlos weiter den Vertrag laufen lassen könnte.  
 Außerdem erwähnte ich noch abschließend dass man mir keine Rechnung, keine Mahnung etc. mehr zusenden braucht … ich werde diese nicht mehr beachten, der Vertrag ist für mich erledigt. Sollen die doch bitte wenn sie noch was wollen den Rechtsweg einschlagen – mal sehen was ein Richter (oder vorher Anwalt) zu dem nicht vorhanden Vertrag und dem nicht vorhanden Tarifwechsel sagt.  

Entschuldigung :unzufrieden: … typisch sinnlos – aber den Nerven geht’s jetzt besser.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 September 2009)

*AW: Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom*

Solche Schmonzetten werden leider inzwischen mehr oder weniger von allen Telefonprovidern berichtet. Ich habe den Eindruck, die tun sich da alle nicht viel.
Das Problem bei der T-com: ein entsetzlich zerklüfteter Laden, mit überall verstreuten Zuständigkeiten. Hier ein Servicecenter, dort ein Reklamationscenter, wieder anderswo ein technisches Servicecenter, und ganz woanders ein technisches Reklamationscenter... und keiner weiß, was der andere tut, geschweige denn, was er selbst tut. Dann wird überall gespart, es darf ja alles nix mehr kosten und muss "hocheffizient" sein.
Aber solchen Zirkus kann man momentan mit allen Providern haben. Wir haben bei einem Verein den Hosting-Vertrag bei einem anderen Provider gekündigt, das ging zum Schluß nur, nachdem wir einen Brief an den Vorstand mit Zustellung durch Gerichtsboten geschrieben haben. Merkbefreit bis zum Anschlag. Überall.
Man kann im Umgang mit Telefonprovidern eigentlich nur noch den Rat geben: wichtige Korrespondenz nur schriftlich, per Einschreiben und Rückschein. Wenn sich Streitigkeiten anbahnen: zum Anwalt.


----------



## Bambi (9 September 2009)

*AW: Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom*

So ein Chaos habe ich mit der Telekom vor zwei Jahren erlebt. Auch bei mir jagten nicht nachvollziehbare Rechnungen ebenso wenig nachvollziehbare Erstattungen. Telefonate und Emails kann ich nicht mehr zählen.
ALs dann auch noch eine Mahnung kam, habe ich mich an Herrn Obermann persönlich gewandt. Die Antwort, die ich daraufhin von wem auch immer bekam, habe ich dreimal gelesen, ohne nachvollziehen zu können, worum es eigentlich wirklich gegangen ist.
Aber seitdem ist Ruhe - hoffe ich mal.


----------



## drboe (9 September 2009)

*AW: Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom*

Für einen Teil des Stresses bist Du selbst verantwortlich.



> nur warum lässt sie sich eigentlich nie was schriftlich geben???



Ein gute Frage. Gegenfrage: warum lässt man sich dann darauf ein, mit dem Fehler "falscher Inhaber" zu leben? Das hat in Folge genau die unangenehme aber folgerichtige Konsequenz, dass das Sonderkündigungsrecht beim Umzug des Nutzers nicht greift.



> wir hätte uns bei der Telekom eine Leistung erschlichen



Eine Leistung kann man nur "erschleichen", wenn man nicht berechtigt ist diese zu erhalten oder schon vorher weiss, dass man die nicht bezahlen kann. Die Bemerkung der Mitarbeiterin geht also völlig am Thema vorbei. Allerdings ist sie formal im Recht: der Anschlußinhaber kann, wenn er umzieht, kündigen. Laut Vertrag ist nun die Mutter die Anschlußinhaberin... Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man einen Fehler des Vertragspartners hinnimmt.

Zur Kommunikationsstrategie:



> Ich mein Handy geschnappt und angerufen ...
> Ich zum Telefon gegriffen ...
> Wieder zum Telefon gegriffen  ...
> Angerufen ...
> ...



Es gelingt nach meiner Erfahrung kaum jemals vertragliche Misstände zuverlässig mit Telefonaten abzustellen. Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Telekommunikationsleistungen. Die Folge sind meist weitere Telefonate und eine damit verbundene Erhöhung des Stresses. Ich rufe maximal einmal an, nämlich um die Ursachen eines Fehlers zu erfahren und Abhilfe zu verlangen. Wird diese zugesagt, so lege ich mir die Erledigung auf Termin. Wird keine Fehlerbeseitigung angeboten oder erfolgt die nicht, kommuniziere ich von da ab ausschließlich schriftlich und fordere unter Berufung auf den Auftrag/Vertrag bzw. den vorhandenen Schriftwechsel die Lösung unter Nennung von Terminen ein. Das senkt bedauerlicher Weise nicht die Zahl der Fehler, die Telekomiker haben nach meinen Erfahrungen bereits Probleme ihre selbst erzeugten Auftragsbestätigungen im System wieder zu finden oder die zigtausendfach beworbenen Leistungsumstellungen fehlerfrei zu berechnen, begrenzt aber meinen Stress. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Nelia (9 September 2009)

*AW: Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom*

Wie soll man sich sonst mit denen in Verbindung setzen, wenn die auf Schreiben nicht reagieren? :roll: Ich weiß das ich mir ein bisschen zu viel Stress mache - warum einfach wenns kompliziert auch geht?
Das einzige was von ihnen kam war eine Kündigungsbestätigung für Ende Oktober - und darauf hab ich Widerspruch eingelegt, da die Vertragslaufzeit am 27.07. vorbei war ... und ich rechtzeitig gekündigt hatte. Auch auf diesen Widerspruch wurde nicht reagiert.
Und so unverständlich sind meine Schreiben eigentlich nicht (denke ich mal) - schließlich ist das mein Beruf, bisher wurde ich noch nicht entlassen und Beschwerden gabs auch noch nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 September 2009)

*AW: Vertragsspaß mit der Telekom*

Wenn die nicht reagieren, dann ist das nicht unbedingt Dein Problem. Bei Mahnungen verweist Du dann eben auf Dein Schreiben.
Oft ist es bei Streitigkeiten mit Telefonprovidern sicher sinnvoll, frühzeitig einen Anwalt hinzuzuziehen. Besonders bei komplexeren Fällen wie Sonderkündigung wegen Umzugs, wenn der Vertragspartner nicht identisch mit dem Nutzer ist.


----------

